# I am concerned about my partner, he has had chest pains all week



## Carina1962 (Mar 5, 2011)

I am concerned about my partner, i'll explain (sorry if it's going to be a bit long winded).  On Tues eve he came home from work and said that he'd had a chest pain which kept coming and going throughout the day so we went to our local walk-in centre and 2 nurses were on so decided to send us to our local A&E dept in our nearest city.  We got there and he was checked over by a doctor and had ECG, BP checked etc and the doctor gave him the all clear and suspected it was muscular.  Anyway, my partner didn't get any more symptoms until last night when he was working again (he was on a night shift) he came home and said the symptoms had come back this time the pains were radiating from left to right and other points of his upper body and he said he experienced sweaty testicles so we have decided to pop back to the A&E this afternoon and also he will make an appointment to see his GP on Monday morning.  I'm trying to find out more info on The British Heart Foundation website but there is so much info to take in.  My partner is 35 years old (he smokes) but his job doesn't involve any heavy lifting, he works in a shop - do you think they are symptoms of heart attack or any other form of heart disease?


----------



## margie (Mar 5, 2011)

Sorry Carina - I can't say. The Drs are in the best place to advice but if there is history in his family ask for him to be referred for a stress test. He would walk on a tread mill with tracing wires and they would use the data to work out what was going on.

One thing to remember is that many gastric problems gives similar symptoms and the two can be confused in both directions. Hiatus Hernias and gall bladder problems for instance can cause symptoms. 

I hope that someone - a Dr can explain things to you and put your mind at rest. I hope your OH feels better soon.


----------



## Carina1962 (Mar 5, 2011)

thanks Margie, well we will be popping down to the A&E in about an hour's time and see what happens but i suppose we are doing all the right things ie he will see his GP on Mon and maybe he might be sent for some tests but i too was thinking gall bladder or a digestive problem, it could be all sorts of things, quite difficult to pinpoint the cause at the moment.


----------



## lucy123 (Mar 5, 2011)

Does your husband sit a lot at work Carina? i sit a lot and sometimes get chest pain that really hurts but it is because of bad posture whilst sitting and have to get up and walk it off? Just a thought as it appears whilst at work?


----------



## Carina1962 (Mar 5, 2011)

No, Lucy, he doesn't sit at work, he works in a shop on the tills but he stands up and does the odd light stacking shelving etc he doesn't do any heavy lifting so can't think what it could be.  Once he gets a check over from the GP hopefully we might know more, his BP is excellent but no idea what his cholesterol level is, maybe they will check that out, also he smokes which i would love him to give up but i know it's easier said than done.  I just hope that the symptoms are not heart-related.


----------



## Copepod (Mar 5, 2011)

Carina - sorry you're worried, but it's best for a doctor to take a full medical history, take some blood for testing, look at your partner's ECG etc. 
Although I've often screened people for heart disease before exercise testing, I wouldn't be happy to do so without seeing the person.


----------



## Sugarbum (Mar 5, 2011)

Hope he is OK carina, best wishes.

Definately think the best thing to do is to see the doctors which I know you are doing - so hope they are able to rule out anything serious.

Let us know how you get on. Good luck


----------



## Tezzz (Mar 5, 2011)

The only thing I can suggest is to get advice from the doctor or NHS direct. I hope he gets better soon.


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Mar 6, 2011)

I hope your partner is OK. Chest pains can be a symptom of so many things so a doctor is best placed to advise. 

In my circle of friends, one has chest pains when she has panic attacks and another has chest pains when she has an asthma attack. If in doubt, it is alwasy best to get  things checked out, it doesn't matter how many times you gpo to the doctor or the drop in centre or A&E.


----------



## Carina1962 (Mar 6, 2011)

he's going to see the doc tomorrow so hopefully he will get it sorted, i'll keep you all posted as to how he gets on


----------



## ypauly (Mar 6, 2011)

I have had what sounds like the same thing a couple of times in the past, longest it lasted was two weeks. Of course that is if it is a muscle, it hurts in certain positions,postures and while lifting e.t.c.

It is natural to think the worst when chest pain happens, it was the only time I have ever taken myself to the doctors without having to be persuaded,coerced or having an appointment made for me.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 7, 2011)

carina62 said:


> he's going to see the doc tomorrow so hopefully he will get it sorted, i'll keep you all posted as to how he gets on



Hope the appointment goes well today Carina and that it's nothing serious and easily treated


----------



## FM001 (Mar 7, 2011)

carina62 said:


> he's going to see the doc tomorrow so hopefully he will get it sorted, i'll keep you all posted as to how he gets on




Very wise to see his doctor and get this investigated, tell him also to refrain from work until they know the cause of his chest pains.  Hope all is well and nothing too serious.


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Mar 7, 2011)

I hope all goes well. Although muscle pain is not fun, I hope it is just muscle pain.


----------



## Steff (Mar 7, 2011)

Carina hope things go well today at the appointment


----------



## Jennywren (Mar 7, 2011)

Any news on how your husband got on today Carina ? I know things like this can be so worrying .


----------



## Carina1962 (Mar 7, 2011)

My partner saw the GP today and had another ECG and she was satisfied that it was not a heart matter but she is sending him off for blood tests ie FBC, glucose, cholesterol, liver and one or two others so in a week's time he should get the results and should know a bit more, at least he is being investigated.  Will keep you posted, thanks all for your comments


----------



## Northerner (Mar 8, 2011)

Good to hear it's not the heart Carina, hope the other tests go well.


----------



## Steff (Mar 8, 2011)

Carina so pleased its not the heart and I bet you both are too,Hope all the other tests go fine.x


----------



## Carina1962 (Mar 8, 2011)

thanks everyone, it's so good to be able to 'talk' to you all when you have a worry.  I do worry about my partner because his diet is so bad, he eats so much cheese and chocolate and has to have his chips fryed, i am trying to introduce 'healthier' foods without him realising too much but i know it's not going to be easy (oh and he smokes)


----------



## Northerner (Mar 9, 2011)

I do wish sometimes that we could allow people a day where they experience the joy of feeling fit and healthy, just so they realise how much they would have to gain by a few changes to their diet and lifestyle!  I think people get used to tolerating a certain state of affairs and don't realise what they are missing. Good luck in your quest to improve your partner's health Carina!


----------

